

The 15 Greatest Tech Pivots Ever (2011) - melvinmt
http://www.businessinsider.com/most-successful-pivots-2011-4?op=1

======
melvinmt
I like this part about Instagram:

"Worth: Not known, but likely more than $20 million."

